# Scope eye anyone???



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Tried sighting in my rifle today. :eyeroll: Love my grandpa for getting me a Browning for Christmas but like most old, small town guys he put a $150 Simmons on it. I don't have the money right now to but the Luepold on it that I want so said screw it. Found out the rubber was missing from the scope incase it hits you and decided I have to be careful.

Well the light mag shells I was shooting for the /06 didn't cooperate and the 3 inch eye relief bit me!! I had the gun on a low table so my forehead was angled forward and since my shoulder was stiff it jumped up and caught me. Got dual bites I'll have to post pics on monday.

Anyone else have a story or too proud to share it?


----------



## marty264 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been hit in the eye by a scope when I was sighting in my 30-06 for the first time when I was 15, didn't hit me hard enough to really hurt, but hard enough so that it made me a little nervous whenever I shot at targets for a while. Luckily it never did affect me when I was shooting at deer. If it bothered you enough where you developed a flinch like I did, the best advice I can give you is shoot lots of rounds through a smaller caliber rifle. I also own a .243 and shooting that has really helped me get over my flinch.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

My flinch is under controll since I've been shooting this caliber since I was 12. Just sucks it caught me with the sharp edge. Didn't even hit me hard enough that I could feel it just tapped me but the edge is like a razor. I'm going to have to do something about that I don't need scars everywhere. :lol:


----------



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a good ole' scope scar from when I was 13/14. It was maybe my second year hunting, and it was snowing hard. At the time my gun was set up for peep sights, so my dad let me use his gun to try take a poke at a doe that was crossing the ridge we hunt. Well, needless to say I got 13 stitches, no deer, and my dad got a dented scope. Not my proudest hunting moment 

P.S. - Cabela's at the time carried replacement rubber, I don't know if they still do, but its worth a look.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

13 stitches isn't too bad my grandpa got 38 a couple years back when his gun slipped off his shoulders cause he had too much clothes on. :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

No, I havnt. Yet. :lol:

tanata, what kind of light mags? You like them?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Hornday Light Mag 150 grain SST. Best shells for the money by far for the ole 30/06. 3100 fps out of the muzzle and 37 inch drop at 500 yards. My buddies $45 a box winchester is 2275 and -32 in a 270 short mag.

Obviously by looking at the ballistics its not a bad round at all when you're close to a 270 short!! SST is a great bullet too I won't shoot anything else and for $29 a box you cant beat it.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

First time shooting a rifle for sight-in purposes I gashed a 3/4" crescent moon in my forehead. No stitches, but it really showed me the power of a rifle, as opposed to a shotgun.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

My scope hit me in the face last year pretty good when I was shooting at a buck. It hurt like a heck.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

have any of you guys heard of shooting glasses?? every time i sight in my rifle i bring a pair of shooting glasses or safety glasses for that purpose. shields your eyes from the scope bite. i had to learn from experience as well. never broke skin but had a pretty good shiner. try and explain that to a group of high school students. thought i got into a fight.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess most of us have made that mistake.. what matters is did you hit the target. The other is both barrels on the old 10 gauge... I accidentally got both triggers once... wow about tore my trigger finger off.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

the first time my little brother shot a gun he got scope eye. Shooting my 870 with a scope he got caught right on the eye brow. I really dont think he expected the gun to kick that bad lol, he almost dropped the gun . I knew instantly what happened when he took his hand off his eye the blood started to pour out. The scope had a nice chunk of skin on it

about 10 minutes later he was putting slugs in a 3 inch group at 100 yards. I love my 870 with fully rifled barrel, its a real deer killer.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn near impossible to stop bleeding from that spot it seems too.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

several years ago when I was younger and (maybe) dumber, I was using a sawhorse as a rest in a rockpile. Some deer came out to the field, I aimed at what I thought was a big doe. When I pulled the trigger, I was about knocked out by the .270. I didn't have it pulled tight to the shoulder and was leaning into the scope to see.

took a couple minutes to clear my head and try to stop the bleeding before I could walk over to the deer. When I got there, found out I had killed two fawns, not one big doe. This was MN and had tags...but everytime I see the scope bite scar in the mirror I am reminded to take the time to know exactly what kind of animal I am about to shoot at.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I have never personally been bitten by a scope.
But I found an example of one on the internet.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKQgb0VoLc0


----------

